# Kuiu Warranty and Customer Service



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I just have to give some recognition to Kuiu for having an incredible customer service department. I bought a set of Kuiu Yukon rain pants and jacket last July, and I really put the gear through its paces since then! By mid September I had noticed the right knee reinforced patch was peeling up from one corner, but hadn't leaked. I kept an eye on it knowing I had a lot of other trips still where I'd be needing it before I could send it in this winter some time. By November I had a couple small cuts in the pants due to falls and crampons, and in January one of the pocket's had a zipper malfunction. Still, zero leaks outside of the cuts for the pants and the jacket is basically pristine with a hint of caribou scent. 

Last Thursday (2/8 ) I remembered to write an email to the warranty/customer service department, but didn't have any pics of the pants so I offered in my initial email to send pics later. I got the standard auto-reply that my message would be addressed in 3-5 business days and figured I'd hear back the following week. Ten minutes later, I've got an email from Ben confirming my pants would be replaced under the warranty and he included a prepaid shipping label and instructions. Pants went in the mail Friday 2/9, and yesterday I got the confirmation that my new pants are in the mail and should arrive tomorrow! Since the original pants were the camo verde and Kuiu discontinued that color the new ones will be the camo verde 2.0. I actually kind of like that as now I won't look so matchy-matchy when I'm trying to blend in at the gas station on my way out of town!

I ended up buying a medium Yukon jacket on clearance last fall as my original purchase of a large is just a bit too big on me. I'll be coming to Utah the first week of April and could bring the large with me if somebody was interested in buying it. The yukon jacket is normally $379.99, I picked it up during the summer sale for $295.99 and would let it go for $200.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Too bad Kuiu doesn't make clothing specific for the waterfowler.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I've been impressed with their service as well. I had a few minor issues with my KUIU pack and they were quick to send replacement parts at no cost to me. I've since upgraded to a different pack from a different company, but I don't have anything bad to say about the way they treated me when I had issues with my gear.


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

I had a bunch of kuiu packages stolen from my porch the day they were delivered. I called to see if they could help me out. To my surprise They told me they would review my orders and send out new stuff.
3 days later I noticed they had put the money back on my card. I just reordered my stuff.
Great company, great customer service.


----------



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

I have purchased several different types of camo and by far Kuiu has been the best so far. I haven't had any problems with their gear but I do know their return policy makes it quick and easy to exchange and send stuff back.

They are a great company!


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

This is literally the first post I have ever seen praising Kuiu customer service. Most forum pages are filled with the opposite, so much that Kuiu closed down their own forum.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

NVDuckin said:


> This is literally the first post I have ever seen praising Kuiu customer service. Most forum pages are filled with the opposite, so much that Kuiu closed down their own forum.


There are things about the durability of the pack that I used for the past 4 years that I wasn't thrilled with. However, the responsiveness and general helpfulness of KUIUs customer service dept. isn't one of them. They were very responsive, and fixed everything quickly.

I upgraded my pack because I didn't want to have a pack failure, however minor, and need to rely on the customer service/warranty. Customer Service doesn't do you much good with a deer or elk down 5 miles from the road. That is specific to the packs only though, I used KUIU clothing exclusively for a few years and was satisfied with everything I used. Now, my gear is a combination of Sitka, Firstlite, and KUIU.

I think KUIU closed down the forum for a myriad of reasons, chief among them being that Jason Hairston doesn't take any kind of criticism too well. Probably got to be a lot of work moderating the forum and trying to prevent it from becoming a platform to praise other non-kuiu gear.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

NVDuckin said:


> This is literally the first post I have ever seen praising Kuiu customer service. Most forum pages are filled with the opposite, so much that Kuiu closed down their own forum.


Interesting. I can recall several specific stories like mine where somebody needed a piece of gear replaced on the fly and so Kuiu either overnighted something or even same day delivered once. I have seen a few posts with general criticisms but not much with first hand specifics. I'm sure they are out there though.


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

Kwalk3 said:


> I think KUIU closed down the forum for a myriad of reasons, chief among them being that Jason Hairston doesn't take any kind of criticism too well. Probably got to be a lot of work moderating the forum and trying to prevent it from becoming a platform to praise other non-kuiu gear.


I think you're right, this is probably the main reason why they shut it down. To be fair, I do own a few pieces of their gear that I really like.


----------

